# EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?​*
* Inzwischen sind Politik, von der Politik bezahlte "Wissenschaft" und Schützerorganisationen (NGO´s) und auch die Fischerei auf den Zug der EU mit aufgesprungen, Angler immer mehr einzubinden zur Berufsfischerei und damit der direkten Kontrolle und Anweisungen der EU zu unterwerfen. Der neueste Plan scheint die Registrierung aller Meeresangler der EU zu sein, um die leichter zu kontrollieren und leichter Daten abgreifen zu können. Der Moloch aus Brüssel streckt wieder Finger nach Anglern aus..*

Was die von/mit/in der EU da wieder auskaspern, wird das Meeresangeln sicher nicht attraktiver machen.

Wieder einmal sind sich "Wissenschaftler" und deren Zahler, die Politik, sowie NGO`s einig  dabei, Angler immer weiter erfassen und regulieren zu wollen.

Obwohl bereits jetzt auf Grundlage unzureichender Daten (wird ja zugegeben) und gegen alle Fakten sowohl Fangbeschränkungen wie Angelverbote ausgesprochen werden, sollen nun noch mehr Daten dafür sorgen, dass noch mehr verboten und eingeschränkt wird für Angler - oder dass wie beim Dorsch eine Einschränkung der Angler dazu führt, dass die EU-Industriefischerei mehr fangen darf.

Aus dem folgenden Papier:


> *Summary of the EU Fisheries Control System Workshop Nov 16*
> Views on the 3 proposed policy options for the EU fisheries control system
> 1. Policy option 1: No policy change. Continue current policy and focus on implementation and enforcement of existing framework.
> 2. Policy option 2: Amendment of the Fisheries Control Regulation.
> 3. Policy option 3: Option 2 + Amendment of the Fisheries Control System.



dazu das anglerrelevante:


> *2. Control of recreational fisheries
> Problem: Lack of control measures for recreational fisheries despite their possible significant impact on fish resources.
> *
> *Industry:*
> ...



Empfehle Google translate, für die, welche dem Englischen nicht so mächtig sind.

Industriefischerei, NGO`s und DG Mare sehen zwar die Schwierigkeiten, Angler und deren Fänge zu kontrollieren, wollen aber gerade deswegen eine Registrierung der Angler und deren Fänge bis hin zum abfragen dabei nach Motiv zum Angeln etc.

Ich glaube nicht, das hier Verbände wie EAA oder DAFV Einspruch erheben.
Die arbeiten ja gerne mit den "Wissenschaftlern" zusammen, auf Grund deren "Arbeit" mit viel zu dünner Faktenlage dann Verbote und Einschränkungen für Angler kommen.

Da hier die DG Mare als zuständiges EU-Gremium schon mit dran sitzt, kann man sich also schon mal auf ausufernde Bürokratie beim Meeresangeln gefasst machen.

ALLE EU-Bürger sind durch die quasi nicht zu schaffenden Kontrollen und die überbordende Bürokratie, die ja bezahlt werden muss, direkt betroffen:
Als Steuerzahler müssen sie das alles finanzieren.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Wander-HH (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*



> The monitoring should not be about just the catches but also about who  is fishing. The industry suggests to also look at gender, age and for  example the motive to fish at a specific spot.


Das nennt man Lobbyismus. Als nächstes bekommen die Strandbesucher ein Chip implementiert damit die Strände,  Sonnencreme sowie Bademode usw. optimal auf den Strandbesucher abgestimmt werden können. #y


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

denk lieber nicht dran, was da noch alles kommen kann (auch im Süßwasser, wenn sie im Salzwasser erstmal alles durchgeprügelt haben, weil deutsche Politik und deutsche Verbanditen pennen oder noch mitmachen dabei)....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

Davon ab, Dein Zitat grob übersetzt heisst ja, die wollen wirklich alles wissen:
"Bei der Überwachung sollte es nicht nur um die Fänge gehen, sondern auch darum, wer fischt. Die Industrie schlägt vor, auch Geschlecht, Alter und zum Beispiel das Motiv, an einem bestimmten Ort zu fischen, zu erheben."

Wenn jemand solche Daten freiwillig preisgibt, ist es seine Sache.

Aber dazu gezwungen werden, z. B. preiszugeben warum ich als Mann an einem bestimmten Ost angeln will, das nimmt dann schon Orwell`sche Züge an..

Und wie immer, siehe anglerfeindliche  Institute wie Thünen und als Resultat deren "Arbeit" das Baglimit:
Fütter die mit Daten - zum Dank kommen Verbote und Einschränkungen..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

Die Aussage in Text, dass Fischen von Land teils einen größeren Einfluss auf die Fischbestände hat als Fischen vom Kutter, zeigt doch klar, wohin die Intention der Datenaufnahme geht: In absehbarer Zeit sind signifikante Fangbeschränkungen für das Meeresfischen von Land geplant. Ich fürchte, das wird, wie schon beim Dorsch-Bag-Limit, weiterhin zugunsten der Verteilung von Quoten in Richtung kommerzielle Fischerei erfolgen und dem Angeltourismus an der Küste den Rest geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> In absehbarer Zeit sind signifikante Fangbeschränkungen für das Meeresfischen von Land geplant. Ich fürchte, das wird, wie schon beim Dorsch-Bag-Limit, weiterhin zugunsten der Verteilung von Quoten in Richtung kommerzielle Fischerei erfolgen und dem Angeltourismus an der Küste den Rest geben.


Erkannt.......

Nur, dass Du mit "vom Land" zu kurz greifst...

Das wird auch Boots- und Kutterangler am Ende betreffen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Das nennt man Lobbyismus. Als nächstes bekommen die Strandbesucher ein Chip implementiert damit die Strände,  Sonnencreme sowie Bademode usw. optimal auf den Strandbesucher abgestimmt werden können. #y



Eine Analyse der Motivation kann auch dazu führen dass herauskommt, dass viele Angler C&R durchführen. Die deutsche Politik dürfte arg in Bedrängnis kommen, wenn die EU Entnahmeverbote verhängt, aber ausdrücklich C&R-Angeln befürwortet und erlaubt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wird auch Boots- und Kutterangler am Ende betreffen



Klar. Die trifft es heute schon oder demnächst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Eine Analyse der Motivation kann auch dazu führen dass herauskommt, dass viele Angler C&R durchführen. Die deutsche Politik dürfte arg in Bedrängnis kommen, wenn die EU Entnahmeverbote verhängt, aber ausdrücklich C&R-Angeln befürwortet und erlaubt.



Soweit waren wir ja schon ;-)
EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Soweit waren wir ja schon ;-)
> EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release



Eben


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Bei der Überwachung sollte es nicht nur um die Fänge gehen, sondern auch darum, wer fischt. Die Industrie schlägt vor, auch Geschlecht, Alter und zum Beispiel das Motiv, an einem bestimmten Ort zu fischen, zu erheben."



Hier habe ich doch tatsächlich auch Bedenken um den Datenschutz. Aus diesem Grund habe ich bereits sämtliche Datenschützer in der EU, beim Bund und in den Ländern auf dieses Thema aufmerksam gemacht.

So habe ich Hoffnung, dass irgendeiner dieser Bürokraten diesen Wahnsinn der anderen Bürokraten stoppt, bevor die Überlegungen weitergedeihen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

Und weil die Verbanditen schlafen, muss wieder Lars tätig werden...

Zum kotzen (ich würde wetten, dass die Verbandler davon alle (noch) nix wissen)..

Danke, Lars...


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hier habe ich doch tatsächlich auch Bedenken um den Datenschutz. Aus diesem Grund habe ich bereits sämtliche Datenschützer in der EU, beim Bund und in den Ländern auf dieses Thema aufmerksam gemacht.
> 
> So habe ich Hoffnung, dass irgendeiner dieser Bürokraten diesen Wahnsinn der anderen Bürokraten stoppt, bevor die Überlegungen weitergedeihen!



#6 Mehr als nur Respekt: Bewunderung deines Einsatzes


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

und wie gesagt:
Wer glaubt, dass das im Salzwasser aufhört und nicht auch nachfolgend im Süßwasser kommt, der hat die letzten 10 Jahre angelpolitisch geschlafen..


----------



## seekatzehorst (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

Moin zusammen!
Wenn ich das lese,wird mir Schlecht und Blutdruck ohne Ende.
Danke für die Info.
Da hab ich ja wieder Diskusionsstoff bei unser Jahreshaupversammlung in unserem Verein am Sonntag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

wenns die interessiert - Du weisst doch, wie die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer sind. Nicht umsonst muss Lars ja alles machen......


----------



## jobo61 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

Ich sage nur, FUCK EU 
Man solle den Laden mit einem großen Haufen zu*******n.  
P.S.  Die Sternchen habe nicht ich gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

die sind aus gutem Grund da bei manchen Worten ,-))


----------



## Ganerc (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und wie gesagt:
> Wer glaubt, dass das im Salzwasser aufhört und nicht auch nachfolgend im Süßwasser kommt, der hat die letzten 10 Jahre angelpolitisch geschlafen..



Dito

 Eine Gruppierung  solange  zu Schikanieren bis ihnen die Lust auf ihr Tun vergeht  ist  eine sehr effiziente und altbewährte  Methode.  Es wird nichts Verboten oder Verhindert  und  somit existieren auch keine Schuldigen oder Verantwortlichen da sich die Interessen Gemeinschaft von selbst aufgelöst hat.

Auflagen und Einschränkungen kommen noch zu genüge.  |bigeyes

mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

Da hast Du (leider) recht......

Und solange es weiter keine Vertretung gibt für Angler, sondern nur den Naturschutzverband DAFV, wird das auch nicht besser.

Und abgesehen davon, meine persönliche Meinung:
Immer wieder versuchen Institute (Thünen, Geomar, Helmholtz, IGB etc.) Daten von Anglern zu bekommen - es kam NIE was anders raus als weitere Einschränkungen!

Wer als Angler da Daten ans solche "Institute" rausgibt, der muss wissen, dass er damit zumindest teilweise sein eigenes Grab als Angler schaufelt. 

Nur wen GANZ UND EINDEUTIG KLAR ist, dass Daten FÜR Angler und PRO Angler eingesetzt werden, sollte man freiwillig Daten rausrücken. 

Und immer vorher recherchieren, mit solche Institute und "Wissenschaftler" zusammen gearbeitet haben und ob es wie bei Thünen daraufhin zu Verboten und Einschränkungen kam..

Wer dann trotzdem noch freiwillig Daten rausgibt, hat nix anderes verdient als Verbote und Einschränkungen beim Angeln.


----------



## Stulle (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da hast Du (leider) recht......
> 
> Und solange es weiter keine Vertretung gibt für Angler, sondern nur den Naturschutzverband DAFV, wird das auch nicht besser.
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht erst war es schlimm wenn die Hochrechnung aus der Luft gegriffen werden, dann wenn etwas genauer geschaut werden soll. 
Wenn rauskommt wie wenig an vielen Tagen gefangen wird und die Zahlen nach unten korrigiert werden müssen kann das doch nur nützlich sein.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*



> Wenn rauskommt wie wenig an vielen Tagen gefangen wird und die Zahlen nach unten korrigiert werden müssen kann das doch nur nützlich sein.



Genau... die gewerbliche EU-Fischerei fordert diese Maßnahmen, weil sie sich dadurch erhoffen, dass Angler am Ende mehr - und sie dadurch weniger fangen dürfen. Das darf glauben wer will - ich nicht  

Der Satz aus dem Eingangsposting sagt doch schon, wo die Reise hingeht:


> All recreational fisheries should be registered, not just vessels. This because, angling from the shore can have a greater impact than at sea.


----------



## Stulle (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

Und das sie damit richtig liegen und nicht einfach nur neidisch sind ist ja erst zu beweisen [emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

und wenn das die anglerfeindlichen Institute und "Wissenschaftler" machen, die bisher die Finger im Spiel hatten wird sicher was rauskommen, was ihre Zahler (EU-Fischerei- Politik) NICHT hören wollen.. 

Wie immer bisher, werden Angler nicht eingeschränkt,  sondern werden nur Vorteile haben..

Ja, nee, is klar............

Wer Sarkasmsus findet, darf ihn behalten..

Orwell lässt grüßen..


----------



## Eisbär14 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

Is mir übel, Datenschutz in Deutschland über alles....
Demnächst wollen die noch wissen wann wo und wieviel ich auf dem weißen Stein abgelegt habe.
Einfach nur zuschei*en den Laden,dann reglementiert sich das von allein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

ja, das wird immer schlimmer ....

Und wenn ich dran denke, was da mit kleinen elektronischen Helferlein alles machbar wäre an Kontrolle und Datensammeln, machts das nicht besser..

Der gläserne Angler wär mir noch nicht mal wurscht bei anglerfreundlicher Regierung und Grundstimmung..

Solange in der EU und in D aber Anglerfeinde bestimmen, geht das gar nicht.


----------



## silverfish (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

Ich sag nur : "Jedem Angler ,welcher mal so blöd oder leichtsinnig war ,ein  Kreuz bei einer sogenannten Naturschutzpartei zumachen, sollte die Wurfhand abfaulen " !


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

Auch das Thema ist noch nicht durch und wird immer noch diskutiert. Ca. die Hälfte der EU - Bürokraten, Juristen und Mitglieder ist dafür, ca. die Hälfte dagegen. Das ist das einig Positive, dass die sich (noch) nicht einig sind:
EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330227

Das im Zusammenhang mit Registrierung und mehr (auch elektronischer) Kontrolle - merkt ihr langsam was?

Und dazu noch bescheuerte Vorschläge der EAA (da ist der DAFV Mitglied):
EAA schlägt elektronische Kontrolle der Angler vor




Und, immer noch weiterschlafen??


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

Die klugen Köpfe sitzen eben leider nicht unbedingt in der Politik...von daher kann man sich in der Zukunft auf weiteren Dünnschiss gefasst machen. Ich hab den ganzen Blödsinn langsam echt satt...


----------



## angler1996 (22. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

was wollen die eigentlich machen, wenn ich wie jetzt schon zum Angeln kein Wischkastel mietnamm
Krieg ich das dann von der EU bezahlt?
 Die fantsieren sich da was zusammen und merken nicht mal, dass das an der Sache vorbei geht


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> was wollen die eigentlich machen, wenn ich wie jetzt schon zum Angeln kein Wischkastel mietnamm
> Krieg ich das dann von der EU bezahlt?
> Die fantsieren sich da was zusammen und merken nicht mal, dass das an der Sache vorbei geht


Das Problem ist, dass das weder Schützer noch Politik jemals gestört hat.


----------



## 1963krabbe (23. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

Oh weia....ich glaube diese " App" haben die in Dänemark schon...
siehe hier:   https://fangstjournalen.dtu.dk/

Ich habe mir das vor kurzem angesehen und aus den hier von meinen Vorrednern genannten Gründen werde ich das niemals benutzen. 
Einige Regeln müssen wohl sein ...aber die totale Ausforschung geht mir dann aber doch zu weit. Vor allem weil diese Daten meistens immer nur dazu benutzt werden um die gesamte Situation zu verschlimmbessern. Igitt....Nicht mitmachen !!


----------



## Franky (23. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

Da u. a. auch personenbezogene Daten erhoben werden (können), wird das nicht ganz so einfach, wie sich die Herrschaften das Ganze vorstellen - selbst Google hat ja vor dem teutonischen Datenschutz kapituliert und Streetview bis auf weiteres in D aufgegeben...


----------



## Grünknochen (23. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*

Im Grundsatz völlig richtig. In Norwegen läuft das per 1/ 2018 mit einem etwas anderen System ähnlich, ohne dass sich nur eine Socke, auch aus der hiesigen Norge Szene, darüber aufregt.
Es ist doch einfach nur absurd, im Hinblick auf bestehende Restriktionen die fehlende Wissenschaftlichkeit bzw. die unzureichende Datenlage zu beklagen, sich andererseits aber gegen die Erhebung von Daten bis auf's Messer zu wehren.
Ebenso absurd ist es, zu behaupten, es ginge ausschließlich darum, die Angler weiter zu schikanieren und ihr Hobby über weitere Verbotssysteme in Richtung Null einzuschränken.
Auch wenn hier lautstark ein anderes Credo postuliert wird. Institute wie Thünen arbeiten politikneutral und sind keinesfalls, wie dies hier immer wieder behauptet wird, Handlanger der ''spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie''. Im Übrigen gehen die Hasstiraden gegen alles, was mit Naturschutz zu tun hat, komplett am Thema vorbei. Die wirtschaftliche Ausbeutung ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste ist der entscheidende Grund für die aktuelle Situation der Freizeitfischerei. Hiergegen muss man mit aller Leidenschaft argumentieren. Und nicht gegen diejenigen, die sich als sog. Schützer gegen diese Katastrophe stemmen. Bis heute ist der Dorschbestand in der Ostsee komplett im Keller. Wer angesichts des stärkeren Jahrgangs 2016 und der sich andeutenden Erholung von einem ohne Restriktionen für die Freizeitfischerei nutzbaren Bestand ausgeht, hat schlicht und ergreifend den Schuss nicht gehört.
Kritikwürdig in der Umsetzung von Naturschutzrecht in D ist für mich lediglich die ideologisch hinterlegte Tendenz zu sog. Verbotsnaturschutz. Andere Länder zeigen, dass Kooperation und Einbindung vielfach weitaus Ziel führender sind. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


Damit eins klar ist: Ich sage dies als Angler und ich weiß, dass es ne Menge Angelkollegen gibt, die diese meine Einschätzung teilen. Angler ist nicht gleich Angler. Dass man im AB an dieser Stelle zum Thema eine grundsätzlich andere Position vertritt, ist völlig ok. Wie immer im Leben, gibt es zu komplexeren Themen Meinungen von A bis Z...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*



> Ebenso absurd ist es, zu behaupten, es ginge ausschließlich darum, die Angler weiter zu schikanieren und ihr Hobby über weitere Verbotssysteme in Richtung Null einzuschränken



Wenn man liest, dass EU-Industriefischerei das mit Politik und "Wissenschaft" will, dann ist es absurd, dass sich Angler Sorgen machen?

Weil die alle Anglern was Gutes wollen????

Warum der gläserne Angler kommen soll, ist NICHT, damit es Angler besser haben - sondern damit EU-Industriefischerei noch mehr auf Kosten der Angler abschöpfen kann!

Mit Deinen Ansichten musst Du vom Staat oder von GRÜNEN bezahlt sein, sonst lassen sich solche Postings nicht erklären....






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch das Thema ist noch nicht durch und wird immer noch diskutiert. Ca. die Hälfte der EU - Bürokraten, Juristen und Mitglieder ist dafür, ca. die Hälfte dagegen. Das ist das einig Positive, dass die sich (noch) nicht einig sind:
> EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UMueller (23. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Es ist doch einfach nur absurd, im Hinblick auf bestehende Restriktionen die fehlende Wissenschaftlichkeit bzw. die unzureichende Datenlage zu beklagen, sich andererseits aber gegen die Erhebung von Daten bis auf's Messer zu wehren.
> Steht bei dir der Angler im Verdacht zuviel zu entnehmen.?#d Ich kann dir eins sagen. Selbst wenn rauskommt das Angler wenig fangen wird nach Thünen dann mehr draus gemacht. Hochgerechnet und blabla.... Am Ende fangen(sollen) die Angler zuviel.Soll der Angler sich wie ein Angeklagter vorkommen so nach, nun beweis erst mal das du keine Schuld hast. Ist aber egal wir beweisen dir dann das Gegenteil vom Gegenteil. Ohne Lobby siehste halt alt aus. Für mich steht fest das die gesammelten Daten nachher so oder so gegen Angler eingesetzt werden.
> Ebenso absurd ist es, zu behaupten, es ginge ausschließlich darum, die Angler weiter zu schikanieren und ihr Hobby über weitere Verbotssysteme in Richtung Null einzuschränken.
> Auch wenn hier lautstark ein anderes Credo postuliert wird. Institute wie Thünen arbeiten politikneutral und sind keinesfalls, wie dies hier immer wieder behauptet wird, Handlanger der ''spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie''.
> ...


Warum richten sich Schützer gegen Angelinteressen anstatt gegen Kommerzielle Fischerei ?


----------



## Stulle (23. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*



UMueller schrieb:


> Warum richten sich Schützer gegen Angelinteressen anstatt gegen Kommerzielle Fischerei ?


Immer auf den schwächsten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Immer auf den schwächsten.


DAS ist der Punkt!!


----------

